# Top Dressing Timing for Third Cutting OG



## Hayman1 (Jul 6, 2013)

I have been wondering about this issue for some time. Depending on when you are lucky enough to cut second cutting og, I have usually been in the mode of get it on as quickly as you have moisture in the ground and more coming. The thought process is if there is moisture something is going to grow and I would rather it be my og than weeds like foxtail. This year we were lucky and got second off before July 4 and the N went down. Got one or so rains and then it stopped. Now we don't get a lot of dependable rainfall in July and seems like less in August unless we get a hurricane remnant like we did this year. Got 3.5-4 inches with that and got above the average rainfall total for the year for the first time this year. However, the grass looks good, just not growing a lot. In contrast, a paddock that was run down got N just before the hurricane and looks fabulous. Urea just seems to run out of gas so fast unless there is continuing moisture but not waterlogging. What are others experiences with this? Applying 65#N as treated urea on topdressing after 1st and 2nd.


----------

